# 04 altima hard shift from 1st to 2nd??



## oswaldoaguilar (Mar 13, 2010)

hi everyone...im new here and i have a 2004 nissan altima sedan 2.5 a/t...

Have a question on a code that came up p0745 line pressure solenoid malfunction...

after researching online...found out to check the transmission fluid is in a proper level and nice and pink also to not have a burnt smell...just did a transmission flush but do not know what kind of fluid they exactly put in...

Oil looks good...also i read that a ground wire inside tranny gets loose and have to be soldered to fix hard shift...

Want to check that perticurlar wire but cannot remove oil pan from transmission has a bar right under it....wanted to know what exactly to do to remove oil pan....another thing i use the same bolts from oil pan or do i have to buy new ones???

Also any suggestions or opinions to fix this problem...also what else i can check before i pull of the transmission oil pan,

is it recommended to park car until solution is found...or can i use the car with this issue with no further complications???
thanks any help is gladly appreciated..


----------

